# Critique me and my project horse



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey. I would like a critique of me and my project gelding, but mostly of the horse. He is a 4 yr old thoroughbred gelding, 16.1hh, and currently jumping up to 2'6". We are working on his position over jumps. Heres a few pictures:















































































































OKay, so that was more than a few.....but anyways, I mostly want a critique of my horse, but you can throw in a few side notes about my equitation if you would like. Thank you.

Stacey


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

hmmm i think the horse looks very scopey over fences. nice take of spots(but he has the ground poles)

i feel as though your self as a rider could sit up more, for such a jump(smaller fence) i can see that you are leaning forward too much, you look to be jumping down to the horse not waiting for the horse to jump up.

MY PERSONAL OPINION ONLY

country kid


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

are you from subhorse?
Sorry you look familiar.

Anyways.

The horse-

Looks awkward in a few pictures but has a nice form over the jumps. Looks very submitting but in a few pictures looks hollow through the back (to me).

The rider -

Looks to me you're laying on your horses back causing him to have harder time getting over maybe lift your self up and open your chest up And stick your boobs out bring your butt down a bit and bend at the hip then bring your hands up and bring your feet forwards and toes in but make sure you don't grip with your knee so you don't have those legs slip back.
I'd like to see more of a release also.

Other then that. Good work.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

all in all, the horse looks like he is doing pretty well. everything i can see is mentioned above.

in the inside pics you look like you arent doing too bad either but the outside pics look like you are a little more anxious maybe. you seem to be holding him back more over the jumps. your hands should be a lot further forward and giving but as i said, it seems like you are holding back a little.

also, as said, you seem to be leaning on his neck a fair bit. once again, this is something i put down to lack of confidence (only because thats what i did years ago and my instructor told me thats what it was and that fixed things for me) or poor technique. i dont think its the latter. 

shoulders back, chest out and hands forward and you would prob notice a big difference  other than that, which is common probs in the beginning, you look great 

good luck for you and your horse 

EDIT - just looked ath the pics again and it seems you were leaning a little in the inside pics as well. its not a big deal and something easily fixed


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

I was alot more tense in the outside pics, because it had rained the day before, and the ring was really slippery. I know I really need to work on my release when we ride outside, because he is a thoroughbred, and hes quite speedy, even more so when we are outside. 

As for my leg, and leaning too far forward....habit. I'm tring so hard to sit back before the jumps, and then wait for him to jump. I think my leg is probobly slipping back because I anticipate the jumps so much.

I guess its because he's a young horse, and I feel like I need to "help" him jump, even though I know I don't. I'm going to work on what you guys told me to, and take more pictures tonight to post.

Thanks!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello!
Your horse looks like a great hunter/jumper prospect, he's nicely square in the knee, nothing I can see to stop him from being a bigger hunter. 
In the indoor pics: what are you trying to work on? I see a pole on each side of the fence, so I'm assuming you're trying for distance (finding the box for a correct bascule) and speed, that is, getting the horse to slow down and think about the fence? Anyways.. in the 4th pic it looks like the horse chipped the fence, or came to close to the base, and had to pop over it.. finding the base of the jump will fix that. As for the rider (I'm assuming it's you on board..) I would suggest you settle down into the saddle a bit more, and not get so far out of the tack. Keep your hips and ankles in line over the fences, don't rock your legs back or forth. It almost like you're jumping ahead of your horse - let him take the jump, you don't have to jump it before him! If you get too far ahead of the motion, it might cause him to stop... which means you'll be jumping solo, if you catch my drift. 
In the indoor and outdoor pictures: Shorten up your rein a good 6 inches.. or more.. get your coach to show you a crest release. You should have your hands closer to your chin, not resting in your lap.
In the outdoor pictures: Your leg looks really long, resulting in you looking like you can't get out of the saddle because of it. This is more the position of the hips I want to see, but in a shorter stirrup. Again, you look like you're jumping ahead of the horse - getting in front of the motion. 
As for the horse, it looks like he's very rushed to the fences (a common problem with TBs - I had the same problem with my little mare!) so work on exercises that slllloooowwwww hhhhiiiimmmm ddddoooowwwwnnnnnn... you get the point 
Don't let him suck back and chip his fences, but don't let him rush so much that he can't rock back and get over the fence..

I'm out of ideas. hope it helps.


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! And yeah, in the fourth pic he did come really close to the fence, and jumped in wierd. The funny thing is though, my stirrups are a hole shorter in the outdoor pics than in the indoor, so yeah.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Basically everything was said. The only advice I can give is don't try to jump. Let the horse jump for you and it will look more natural. You're back shouldn't be in an arch in either direction and letting him jump and just sitting back and waiting will cause your whole position to become better. Your legs are sliding back because you are jumping ahead. And as said by JustDressagelt learn a crest release and your ride will be alot smoother.

Overall you and your horse look really good. Keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks! I shortened my stirrups a hole today, and they feel alot better. Echo(horse) is finally rounding over some jumps. I will hopefully get some pictures on monday during my lesson and post them. And Britt, I am going to talk to my new trainer the 15th and have him help me with my crest release. Thanks!!


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like you need to sit up quite a bit more instead of laying on your horse so he is free to move as he needs. Also you have allowed your leg to slip back. Looks like you are trying to jump for your horse. Also give your horse some slack realease your hands so again he can have the liberty to move as he needs to make it over the jump, and get your elbows in girl.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree with jazz rider with the inside you look much more relaxed than you do outside i also think that you need to get off you horsse neck a bit more.and keep your back straight as it is a bit dished or sloped inmwards at the moment ...very good for a 4 yr old i kno how hard it is with my 5 yr old tb mare an with me being a 50kg 14 yr old boy dnt help either good luck with him he nice


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute horse. Very scopey looking. As a rider, you need to sit up and stay off his neck so much and help your horse that much more over the jumps. Also, your hands need to be way farther up his neck instead of back at the pommel of your saddle.


----------

